# Retriever with ichthyosis



## Charlotteanddino (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I've never participated in a forum before, but I feel the need to share my experience and get some feedback from others with a similar problem.

We are based in the UK and our lovely Retriever, Dino, has Ichthyosis. He is now 3 years old and was diagnosed when he was 14 months old. Basically he had all the symptoms from day one but the vets didn't know what it was and we tried all sorts of the usual treatments, shampoo, different diet etc but to no avail. It's rare over here and the skin specialist I ultimately took him to had only seen 3 cases in 25 years! So I couldn't blame the locals for not recognising it. 

Since diagnosis we have been following suggestions for controlling the condition. (For anyone who doesn't know, and is interested, it's basically dandruff on a massive scale) He has dried food which is high in oils and I supplement this with an egg and 5 x Oil of Evening Primrose 1000mgs capsules, plus a small sachet of 'wet' food because he likes it better that way. This he gets once a day. He is groomed thoroughly using a close toothed comb at least once a week. I vaccuum thoroughly after this of course. He's so docile I have even used the vaccuum on him, very gently, and he just lies there. I use Teatree shampoo when I bathe him (about every 2 weeks) and as a final rinse I mix a good squirt of Johnsons Baby Lotion in a jug of water and pour/massage this emulsion into his neck and shoulders (his worst areas). He does have a problem with smelly feet and I put this down to the fact they are always damp and he has a lot of fur between his pads, so I keep them as clipped out as possible and dip them from time to time in a very mild solution of Savlon antiseptic (more gentle than Dettol!)

I have to say none of this bothers him at all. There's no itchiness, no sores and he loves all the grooming! What I would like to know is, have there been any developements in the available treatments since 2011? Is there anyone out there with any suggestions? For example does all the grooming make it worse? Is there something else we could be doing? Some might ask why didn't we return him or have him euthanased when we knew the problem? Well, he is the best of dogs and that much was obvious within weeks of knowing him, before we knew his problem was permanent. In our world our dogs are our child substitutes now that the children have grown and moved away. He is not suffering, far from it, and if he was,trust me, our decision would immediate, agonising and heartbreaking. He is an absolute gentlleman, absolutely trustworthy with other dogs and children and everyone who meets him wants their dog to take note and be a bit more like him. He is much loved and I would move mountains if I thought it would help his problems.

Sorry, seems to be very long post. Anybody have any thoughts? Charlotte


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Charlotte, I don't have any advice for you but I'm sure somebody will. I just wanted to welcome you to GRF. I would love to see pics of Dino when you get time. We're kind of addicted to pics around here


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

There are several members that posted about it. You can do a search on itchthyosis under the forum.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello from another Charlotte. 
No advice on Dino's condition but rest assured, no one here would dream of suggesting you should have returned your boy or anything else.
There are lots of informed people on this forum, you are sure to find some good advice.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have any info to offer you, but wanted you to know that no one on this forum would ever question the fact that you kept Dino and didn't return him to the breeder or put him down. I myself have a Golden with numerous allergies and a thyroid disorder. Her upkeep is very similar to yours and it is a full time job. We love and accept for who she is, even though she is a wholly handful. I hope you get some useful info for your boy. My best to you and Dino.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Icthyosis is likely as wide spread on that side of the pond as it is here. Most Veterinarians just dismiss it as puppy dander or mild allergies and leave it at that unless it's a severe case. A large portion of the gene pool is involved (affected or carriers), so this is something that has likely been with the breed from the beginning. It is nice to now have the genetic test available, so the disease can be bred out over time.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I did a search and did not find much. Let alone that I cannot spell the darn thing. I am trying to remember the threads where it was mentioned. One thing for sure I will be testing my pup for it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Charlotte and welcome!
Swampcollie has it spot on with his post. About 60-70% of the goldens being DNA tested are coming back as either carriers or affected, so it's very widespread in the breed. It is, according to Optigen's website, as prevalent there as it is here. Other websites say the form found in the UK lines is more severe than that found here, but I don't know that to be true. Also, the form found in goldens overall is not as bad as that found in other breeds.
We do have a DNA test for it now, so hopefully breeders will be selective and not breed carrier x carrier, or carrier x affected, and certainly not affected x affected.
There are no new treatments that I know of. Since it appears to be a lipid disorder, there is anecdotal evidence that fish oil is helpful.
My Toby had ichthyosis, but we never knew it. The vet just thought it was puppy dandruff or allergies. Then it went away for quite a few years, and came back when he was much older and under stress from other physical ailments. That appears to be the general pattern of ichthyosis.
And no one here would EVER suggest you give back, or euthanize, your dog because of Icthyosis. In the "great cosmic scheme of things", it's pretty mild compared to a lot of the other things that goldens are prone to.
Looking forward to pictures of your boy!




Swampcollie said:


> Icthyosis is likely as wide spread on that side of the pond as it is here. Most Veterinarians just dismiss it as puppy dander or mild allergies and leave it at that unless it's a severe case. A large portion of the gene pool is involved (affected or carriers), so this is something that has likely been with the breed from the beginning. It is nice to now have the genetic test available, so the disease can be bred out over time.


----------



## Charlotteanddino (Jan 24, 2013)

3







Dino leaping like a salmon! He's not hanging off that tree, he's trying to catch a snowball! Thanks for all the wonderful messages. And particular thanks to hotel4dogs for the information. I've posted another pic of the boy in the Adult dogs section of the Gallery, he is looking gorgeous, but then all Retrievers are gorgeous aren't they? There's been one in my life for the forty years (Dino is my 6th) and I can't imagine being without one. Must go supposed to be at work! Thanks again, Charlotte

PS How do I post a pic? I've tried twice and it hasn't worked and now I'm in trouble with the boss!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a 13 month old dog with DNA tested icthyosis. He is lovely and has a super character but leaves "snow" all over the house. I find that food is the major factor in controling this problem. On R.C. or Hills is was awful but on Acana pacifica or Orijen fish all the "snow" went away. Unfortunately he has trouble digesting these foods (diahrea can't spell!!) so I am now looking for something he can digest which will work. Can anyone help. I live in France so do not have a huge choice. He also has Efamol capsuls (500mgs), Omega 3 & 6 capsuls and Essential 6 spot on every week. This helps but the food seems to be the main problem.

I informed the breeder who never returned my calls or emails. I hope they are testing their bitches as Grit's father is their main stud dog.

Looking forward to hearing from you Roo


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Try Fish4dogs if you can get it in France or CSJ grain free. May be worth contacting RC as they are a French firm and telling them about this and seeing if they can suggest any of their foods whcih may be more suitable. Annef


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Fish4Dogs is not available in France. I do not know what CSJ is. I tried Burns and James W. Both did nothing for his skin or bowel movements!! I tried talking to RC but all they can suggest is special Golden Retriever food which works well for his bowels but his skin is terrible. I am now trying PP salmon & rice. I really do not like these makes as they add all sorts of things to the food. I wish he could digest the Acana or Orijen which I really like. My lab and yorky eat the Acana Pacifica with no problems. It is a lot of work cleaning up behind him as he sheds snow everywhere and on humans - he likes to sit on my lap and watch the TV!! He loves the new dog program on ITV (I can get UK TV here).


----------



## Charlotteanddino (Jan 24, 2013)

*Retriever with Icthyosis*

Hi there, ours likes to lie on top of us when we are watching tv as well! I was very interested in what you had to say about fish based food. I have tried mine on a suppliment of sardines (tinned in oil) and the result was spectacular and messy so I gave up on that. I will go in to the place I get his food from and ask what there is that is fishy, at the moment he's on Symply Turkey and Rice, and I think there is a Salmon flavour. Who knows if it's available in the UK you may be able to find it in France. I'll let you know how I get on. All the best to you and your boy, ours has the sweetest nature as well, but then don't all retrievers? Cheers, Charlotte


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I can imagine the mess from tinned sardines in oil!! I tried cooking fish and rice and sweet potato but you have to cook so much fish (it is 80 percent water) in order to get enough protein. I gave up. That is why there is always fish meal in the kibble (water extruded). I found an internet importer of F4Ds but they seem to run out of stock all the time and do not have the complete range. I also see that there is only 12percent fat. That seems rather low for a dog with ichthyosis. I do not know about Symply, will have to look it up.

I am now trying (early days) the Pro P salmon & rice (it has corn but no wheat or soy) and mixing it with Acana Pacifica (which he had problems with before) to see if he can digest this normally and his skin will stop flaking. I should be able to tell in about 6 weeks. His poo is good at the moment, touch wood. He has also been having Gastrix from Hilton Herbs which has helped a lot and Mercola probiotics for pets.

I have owned and bred (basset hounds) for over 30 years and this is my first Golden. I have never had problems like this before. Luckily I still have enough money to pay for everything.

I hope that breeders will start testing for this even though it causes no harm to the dog it does create a lot of work and expense for the owner.

Nice to "talk" to someone in the UK with the same problem.
All the best, Roo


----------



## Terri Meserole (Feb 17, 2013)

I tried to send a message before but failed. For goldens with ichthyosis and a GI problem with fish oil, I found the following products helpful:
Optima 365 chewable tablets 
Nature Made Vit A softgels (8000 i.u.)
NuVet Plus one a day vitamin mineral supplement

To stop diarrhea the following product is terrific: Perfect form herbal supplement made by The Honest Kitchen. I gave to Jake daily for about 3 weeks (I just used 1/2 dose recommended on package) because he was taking antibiotics which gave him a soft stool. Then I continued giving him 1/2 dose two or 3 times a week for awhile. Now I just give to him if needed. It will stop diarrhea in one day! 
Jake is 3 1/2 years old. He was a very picky eater and had diarrhea or soft stool almost all the time. By accident I found that Pepcid and the Honest Kitchen product cured his GI problems and his picky eater problems. I had to give him Pepcid also when he was on antibiotics. Now I have a retriever that just has ichthyosis, he is now happy to eat his food and has a normal stool. I am going to try the fish oil recommended by the Vets for his ichthyosis again since the GI problems seem to be gone.
Terri


----------



## Terri Meserole (Feb 17, 2013)

The Perfect Form herbal treatment for diarrhea is available online: All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food
Terri


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

rooroch said:


> I have a 13 month old dog with DNA tested icthyosis. He is lovely and has a super character but leaves "snow" all over the house. I find that food is the major factor in controling this problem. On R.C. or Hills is was awful but on Acana pacifica or Orijen fish all the "snow" went away. Unfortunately he has trouble digesting these foods (diahrea can't spell!!) so I am now looking for something he can digest which will work. Can anyone help. I live in France so do not have a huge choice. He also has Efamol capsuls (500mgs), Omega 3 & 6 capsuls and Essential 6 spot on every week. This helps but the food seems to be the main problem.
> 
> I informed the breeder who never returned my calls or emails. I hope they are testing their bitches as Grit's father is their main stud dog.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you Roo


I would suggest you add a prebiotics (inulin and/or fructooligosaccharides) and probiotics to each meal. My two goldens are on Orijen 6-fish and doing great. You could also add one or two tablespoon of canned pumpkin. Must be cooked, with nothing else added; no sugar no spices. If it is in the can, it is already cooked.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for all these suggestions. He is getting Dr. Mercola probiotics for pets which help a lot. I cannot get canned pumpkin in France but have cooked him sweet potato when his stomach was really bad and this seemed to help.
At the moment I am trying to get him 100 percent on Acana Pacifica which he had trouble with as a puppy. He now has 1/4 PP Salmon & rice and 3/4 Acana P. Touch wood his poops are still firm and his skin seems better already (only 2 weeks on this mixture of food).
Some puppies seem to be able to cope with Acana but he had real trouble. I hope now he is 13 months old his stomach is more "mature".
I tried to put a photo on here but it did not work.
All the best Roo


----------

